# X-Trail Wheel and tire info



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi All,

I will be a new owner of a X-Trail soon (hopefully it will arrive this week).

I am looking to get a set of snow tires/w steelies but need some info:

- bolt pattern and offset
- tread for new lugs

Anyone know off any places with decent prices in the west end for winter tire packages. I'm in Milton.

Thanks in advance,

Jason
2005 Chrome Silver SE AWD


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hi*

HI and welcome!!! You should come to the Canadian X-Trail message area.. that's where you will find the discussion on what you are looking for and much more! Enjoy your X-Trail!!! We all do!

Stephen


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure where this Canadian X-Trail message area is, but I'm looking for the same basic wheel info. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Bah, already answered. Thanks, Terranismo.



Terranismo said:


> The X-Trail shares the same bolt pattern as late model Maximas, Altimas, and Muranos. The X-Terra uses a 6-lug wheel, while the X-Trail is a 5-lug in 5x114.3 bolt pattern.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Do anybody know what the proper wheel backspacing or offset is?

Surely the Maxima, Altima and Murano don't all have the same offset?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Actually the Maxima, Altima and Murano all use the same bolt pattern (5x114.3mm) than the X-Trail. Maxima, Altima and Murano wheels are interchangeable so it is obvious to expect the same to happen for the X-Trail. Only problem I would see is getting tires that are to wide which will rub under full steering lock and the rears would rub the shock absorbers or hit the inner fender when compressed (of to tall).


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Right, I undserstand that the Bolt Pattern is the same, however is the Offset the same? 

Offset being the how far the wheel is placed in or out of the wheel well in accordance to the center line on the hub.










Zero Offset, The hub mounting surface is even with the centerline of the wheel









Negative Offset, If the hub mounting surface is on the brake side of the center line of the wheel, it is considered a negative offset or "deep dish".









Positive offset, The hub mounting surface is on the street side (the side you see) of the center line of the wheel. Positive offset wheels are generally found on front wheel drive cars and newer rear drive cars.

found here

An example is, my BMW 325i has the same bolt pattern as most other BMW series (5, Z3..etc) BMW's. However because it has a 36mm Positive offset (wheel is pull inward to the wheel well) not every BMW with the same bolt pattern will fit.

So with this in mind, your saying the Maxima, Altima and Murrano all use the same or close to same offset? They would have to in order for the wheels to all be fully interchangable as you say.

Offset also determines if your wheels will rub during turning. If the off set is too positive, it can rub on the inner farme. If its too negative, it can rub on the outter fender, This will be independant of size, as the size in diameter should be kept the same to maintain correct speedometer calibration. 









Zero Offset









Negative Offset

found here

Most times if you increase the tire width, spacing errors can be fix by adjusting the offset slightly (to a point, however too wide is too wide  ). It would be nice to know what the X-Trails offset is from factory. If it's not known it can be guess-timated. Take a factory X-Trail wheel and measure from the hub mounting surface to the edge of the rim. However it does not tell you what the minimum and Maximum range of offsets will be.

Sorry if you guys already knew the above, however, I want to know what the X-Trail's Offset is.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

It might be stamped or cast onto the wheel as well, somewhere around the (example) 16x7.5 JJ stamp


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> It might be stamped or cast onto the wheel as well, somewhere around the (example) 16x7.5 JJ stamp


My wild guess is that it is the same as Altima. I have seen X-Trail with 17" Konig GT-Rs with 255/50/17 tires. I think they only made them with 40mm positive offset.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The wheels will fit Viper. I was being offered Murano wheels when I bought the truck at the dealer  BTW I used to have a E46 and it was a pita to get nice wheels (for a nice price) in 5x120mm.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'm not doubting that those wheels would not fit :thumbup: 

I suppose I'm just one of those guys that likes to understand how well they would fit, based on what is Factory offset, versus Offset of the replacement wheels. :loser:

I'll get the answer sooner or later


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Factory BMW wheels are never inexpensive. :thumbdwn: 

I have a set of 17x7.5 BMW Round Spokes (Type J) with 235/40/17 WR, Pirelli P-Zero Neros as my summer tires. They certainly were not cheap. I also had a set of after market wheels, 17x7.5 Milli Migilias, which had a 40mm offset. They sure did not fit or look as nice as the factory ones with 36mm offset.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

For anyone in Ontario looking to replace their stock alloy wheels, I'm looking to pick up a set of OEM alloys for our new XE, with or without OEM tires. Prefer without, as we're going to use the stock steelies for snow tires. Alloys are the only thing we want that the XE lacks.

I have a NissanForums "wanted" ad here.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I've edited the want ad to reflect that we may just go with steelies for the second set as well.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

So based on what you guys are saying will fit...

A person could buy these factory 17" Altima Wheels for the X-Trail?



















I'm thinking these would make a good looking set of Summer Tire Rims, and the 16" units would could become Winter Tire Rims.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I was told at my tire place that the X-Trail uses a 30mm offset, which is uncommon among aftermarket wheels. They suggested 35mm was close enough, and widely available. I'm sure 40mm would also work, but try for 35mm.

Mine is the XE, and I managed to snag another set of steelies from a dealership which took a set off an XE in the showroom, and bolted on a set of 18" alloys. I met the parts guy around back of the dealership, gave him $300 cash, and drove away with the steelies. Everyone else wanted $95 + tax per. They are now mounted with Gislaved Nordfrost 3 snows. If you think this SUV does well in the snow with AWD, try a good set of chunky snow tires, like Nokian or Gislaved (not Michelins). The grip is unreal. There isn't a winter weather condition in Southern Ontario that I can't handle (knock on wood).


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm planning on Winter tires already to replace the all seasons, thats why I'm scoping out extra rims 

I have the Nokian Hak Q's and they are great!

Thanks for the info on the offsets. 35mm are mnore common, and would give the truck a slightly wider stance. Which would not be so bad.

I wonder what the Altima or Maxima factory offsets on those wheels would be?


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.fastwheels.ca/images/FastWheelsAppsWeb2005.pdf

Jump to page 16 for the specs.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

5X114.3 as mentioned above... Offset per Nissan is 45. But it will take up to 35 (flush to fender). Anything lower (like mine is at 15) will cause the tires to jut outwards. Something that makes the X-trail harder to keep clean since water and mud is splattering all the way up to my windows. :balls:


----------

